# June 2003 : International TT meeting in France !



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hi everybody !

Several of you went to our first international TT meeting last year at Rennes ... and now it's time for the second one !

By the end of the week we should have a web site, with an english version, to tell you all the details of our next international TT meeting in France.

It will take place in the Alps the 7th and the 8th of June. We'll organise a cruising starting from Paris that you could join.

Last week-end, we went on the roads of the cruising that we have forecasted in the Alps. Here is a picture that I took yesterday, just to show you that the landscape is amazing !

As you can see, the sun is already waiting for you ! Â ;D

Will your TT be there too ?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A picture of the beginning of the cruising, along the lake of Annecy.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A picture of Annecy, where the meeting will take place.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Another picture of Annecy.

All those picture were taken last week-end.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

You'll find pictures of our first international TT meeting here :

http://clantt.audipassion.com/evenements/2002rennes.php


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Franch...trully nice pictures...I would love to come...but it is too far and doesn't coincide with my trip to France and Germany later on in September.

Have fun!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Franck,

Any more details yet? Sarah and me might be able to make it again this year.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franch...trully nice pictures...I would love to come...but it is too far and doesn't coincide with my trip to France and Germany later on in September.
> 
> Have fun!


Hi Vlastan,

If you're in France the 14th and 15th of september, then you might be able to join us at our TT meeting in Touraine around the "Chateaux de la Loire". ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck,
> 
> Any more details yet? Sarah and me might be able to make it again this year.


Hi Andyman,

We'll be very pleased to see you again this year at our international TT meeting.

All the details will be published by the end of the week on our web site.

The meeting will start at 11.00 am in Annecy on saturday the 7th.

The cruising will start at 17.30 pm from Annecy, going on rally roads and Tour de France roads (Col des Aravis, Col des saisies, Cormet de Roseland, Col de l'Iseran, etc.). It will end on sunday at 17.30 pm.

A cruising from Paris will be organised to go to Annecy on the saturday morning. Something might be organised on the monday too.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> The cruising will start at 17.30 pm from Annecy, going on rally roads and Tour de France roads (Col des Aravis, Col des saisies, Cormet de Roseland, Col de l'Iseran, etc.). It will end on sunday at 17.30 pm.


A 24 hour cruise?  How is that going to work Franck? Will everyone be staying somewhere overnight or is this some sort of 24hr endurance cruise?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

We are near you now................ ;D .Where are all the warm nights 

Will watch this space and keep an eye on dates


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> A 24 hour cruise? Â  Â How is that going to work Franck? Will everyone be staying somewhere overnight or is this some sort of 24hr endurance cruise? Â


Everybody else will be staying at Les Saisies during the night, but if you want you can keep driving and join us back there the next morning ! ;D

We'll give all the hostel adresses at the end of the week on our web site.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> We are near you now................ ;D .Where are all the warm nights
> 
> Will watch this space and keep an eye on dates


Where are you exactly ?

The sun is shining but the nights are cold ! :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice pics from last year, although we really must remember not to park all the red cars together next time! :










We'd love to come but can't commit just yet. I'll keep an eye on the thread and let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Nice pics from last year, although we really must remember not to park all the red cars together next time! Â :
> 
> We'd love to come but can't commit just yet. I'll keep an eye on the thread and let you know as soon as possible.


Hi Scotty,

We really hope that you'll be able to come and join us !

Here's an other picture of the roads that the cruising will take.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Hi Franck,

Great pictures, will the snow still be there next week.

Myself and six other TT's are heading off to the Alps next Monday. Our mamoth trip viists Porsche Merecedes and a whole day at Audi. From Audi we go through Austria, accross the Alps and into Italy for The San Marino Grand Prix and a visit to Ferrari.

After the Grand Prix we make our way back towards home via Monte Carlo and accross the Alps again using some of the roads that you will probably use for your meeting.

Sue and I would have liked to come to your meeting in June but going to the Alps twice in two months is just a bit too much.

Probably see you later in the year for your September meeting.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Hi Franck,
> 
> Great pictures, will the snow still be there next week.
> 
> ...


Hi BigJon !

Have a nice trip across Europe ! Some roads are still closed in the mountains because of the snow. We couldn't do the whole cruising last week-end.

We hope to see you in september in France, and before that, at the big UK annual TT meeting in july !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic pictures Franck.

Realy Really want to do this...but no matter how hard we look into it...distance...kids...getting back for Monday....all factors are so much different to Brittany.

Right now I dont think we can join in this one.. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Fantastic pictures Franck.
> 
> Realy Really want to do this...but no matter how hard we look into it...distance...kids...getting back for Monday....all factors are so much different to Brittany.
> 
> Right now I dont think we can join in this one.. :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


You know ... the pictures, it's not me, just my new digital picture camera : Canon Digital Ixus V3. Â 

Isn't monday the 9th of june a day off in UK too as in France ?

Maybe we'll see you in France in september ?

Another picture we took last week-end :


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Wow - not only are the pictures absolutely stunning, but just look at how clear and clean the road surfaces are, even with the snow around. Puts our roads in bad weather to shame! Well, in good weather too!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just got back from the European San Marino GP cruise trip thingy and have to agree that the Alps are stunning and I recommend everyone should drive their TTs through/over them at least once.

However after a day in the Italian Alps and a very long day in the French Alps I am all Alp'ed out and therefore will not be able to make this trip.

I'll sort some pictures out soon but they just don't capture the size or beauty of the place.

Anyone who hasn't been should really give it a go.

A big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for the Alps!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The pictures are truely amazing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking very much forward to the meet


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Our website for registration is online since yesterday, but only the French version. 
We hope that the English version will be online this week-end.

They're already a huge interest and lots of people have registered.

The link for this international TT meeting in the Alps is the following :

http://clantt.audipassion.com/evenement ... cueil.html

It's sad that you won't be able to join, Scotty. Â :-/
(and happy to read you had a nice trip in the Alps)

I hope that a lot of people from the UK will be able to come to this meeting, as it will take place in a beautiful castle with an amazing view on the Annecy Lake (saturday the 7th), and the cruising will take the roads you've seen on the pictures above : a cruising you'll never forget (sunday the 8th) ! Â ;D

I hope to see you there, A3DFU ! 

If someone wants to coordinate a cruising starting from the UK to come to this TT meeting (perhaps to join our cruising starting from Paris), just let me know and we'll advertise it on our website. Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I hope to see you there, A3DFU !


you very definitely will, Franck ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> you very definitely will, Franck Â ;D ;D


That's a really great news ! 

Maybe you remember Marc and his 350 bhp TT coupe ?
He went on the track with Pigiron at Loheac.
He'll be with us too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> That's a really great news ! Â
> 
> Maybe you remember Marc and his 350 bhp TT coupe ?
> He went on the track with Pigiron at Loheac.
> He'll be with us too.


How could I forget either Mark or Pigiron !!
Or anyone for that matter: it was too good a meet to forget ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The first web pages in English of the registration website can be found here :

http://clantt.audipassion.com/evenement ... /home.html

Don't hesitate to register to this unforgettable international TT meeting !


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The complete English version of our registration website is now online, for UK attendees, but also German, Italian, ... and so on ! ;D

http://clantt.audipassion.com/evenement ... /home.html

A big THANK YOU to the UK attendees that have already registered with the previous version !


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Have I forgot to tell you that FORGE MOTORSPORT should be present at our international TT meeting in the French Alps ? ;D

It's not a joke,they'll be there ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cool 8)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We did another recognition last week-end to keep in mind the roads the cruising will take.
While it was raining a little bit in the morning, the landscape was still wonderfull.
Will you come on these roads with lots of TT in front and in your mirrors ? ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of TTs in rear view mirrors ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Loads of TTs in rear view mirrors Â ;D ;D


Unfortunately, they might be ALL in my rear view mirrors as I'll have to open the road ! :-/

I won't see the people in the streets staring and smiling at the TT owners ! 

;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And little old ladies clapping and bowing to all those TTs


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We are actually sending the accomodation details to all the registered attendees of the international TT meeting in the French Alps by email.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello Franck and gang,

If I can convince TOTMBO, we'll be there too.

Nothing on my agenda for that weekend and a quick 4 hours will get me from Holland to Annecy.

Lived in Alsace for 2 years... know the area. GORGEOUS. Be nice to meet with familiar faces! Sure was lovely last year. No doubt it will be repeated again.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone fancy tagging along with me on the ferry or tunnel , aint got a clue where / how to cross or indeed where we are going either.. :-/ Is there an itinerary yet ? What days are we going ? etc etc etc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm leaving here ~2nd June and will treck around the continent: you are welcome to tag along, John 

After the meet I'll be going to Berlin to see mum and sis; back on the 12/13th for my Pennine Run
Again: feel free to tag along


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Hello Franck and gang,
> 
> If I can convince TOTMBO, we'll be there too.
> 
> ...


Hi Monique,

We'll be very pleased if you can come to our TT meeting in the French Alps this year. I hope you'll be able to do it !

There's a cruising for people coming from the east of France to the meeting. You could join them if you want. It's Georges that organised it, and I believe you met him last year.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Anyone fancy tagging along with me on the ferry or tunnel , aint got a clue where / how to cross or indeed where we are going either.. :-/ Is there an itinerary yet ? What days are we going ? etc etc etc


Hi TTotal,

I organise a cruising starting from Paris to the meeting on saturday the 7th in the morning.
You could cross the Channel from Portsmouth to Caen, for instance, and then join us in Paris. 
Caen is located at 2 hours from Paris.
We'll come back to Paris on Monday the 9th.
Feel free to ask more questions if needed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hi TTotal,
> 
> I organise a cruising starting from Paris to the meeting on saturday the 7th in the morning.
> You could cross the Channel from Portsmouth to Caen, for instance, and then join us in Paris.
> ...


OK Franck , then this is fine, please send details of where to meet in Paris on Saturday. If I need to get to Caen for what time etc etc and then what time to book the ferries both going on Sat(or Friday) and returning on Monday...Thanks !Use my work e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> OK Franck , then this is fine, please send details of where to meet in Paris on Saturday. If I need to get to Caen for what time etc etc and then what time to book the ferries Â both going on Sat(or Friday) and returning on Monday...Thanks !Use my work e-mail Â [email protected] Â


Hi TTotal,

I've just sent you a mail at this address !
I hope you'll have all the details you need, otherwise fell free to contact us.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Franck - How many TTs are going to this meeting?

Are A3DFU & TTotal the only UK TT's?? Perhaps I should make it a 3rd UK TT 

SBJ


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck - How many TTs are going to this meeting?
> 
> Are A3DFU & TTotal the only UK TT's?? Perhaps I should make it a 3rd UK TT
> 
> SBJ


Hi SBJ,

There's now 25 registered TTs ! A lot of other owners have shown interest, from different countries, and we hope they'll soon register.

Russel from Forge Motorsport should come to the meeting too.

We hope you'll be able to come ! ;D

The town of the meeting is Annecy, but the exact place is a surprise ! All I can say is that the meeting will take place somewhere with a wonderful view and that if your wife or childrens are not TT addicts, they'll have nevertheless a lot to do during the meeting. Let's say ... a cultural place ! :

Franck


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SBJ and TTotal :-* :-*

good to see some more ???fellow country persons??? coming along :-/ ;D ;D

Can't wait fore this meet


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

I've got a good news and a bad news ! Â ;D

The bad one : Philippe was organising with us the TT meeting in Touraine in september and he won't be able to do it, so we have to cancel it. Â :-[ For those that would like to meet him, Philippe will be with us at the TT meeting in June.

The good one : We have two new attendees coming from the U.K. at our international TT meeting in the French Alps ! And it's the guys from the TT Shop, that will bring some of their good stuff with them ! Â 8)

Oh, and a last good one : we still have a few places for those who'd like to register ! Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've booked the hotel for Sat night ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes and more bad news, for me anyhow, due to work stuff I| now cannot make the trip at all. 
Sorry guys, maybe next time... :'(


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Yes and more bad news, for me anyhow, due to work stuff I| now cannot make the trip at all. Â
> Sorry guys, maybe next time... :'(


Hi TTotal,

Thanks for the mail you sent to inform us !

We'll first meet in UK then ! :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

This superb TT Le Mans will be present at our international TT Meeting in the French Alps ! ;D

It's my brand new car ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck,

you have another TT owner from GB coming, but he can't post on the forum. HIs name is Christian Clarke and he'll be there with his wife.
I'm in the process of sending out details to him


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

> I've got a bad news : Philippe was organising with us the TT meeting in Touraine in september and he won't be able to do it, so we have to cancel it.


I wish to make it clear, I don't like this interpretation of the information :
I was *able to* do the meeting TT in Touraine but I am not motivated anymore to organize it. A clash, last week, beetween Franck's TT club and The Audi Club inside wich it was, will damage seriously our chance of succeeding the Challenge Le Mans where both were necessary, even destroy it. That's why ....

@ Franck
Si tu n'avais pas dÃ©formÃ© l'info, Je me serais passÃ© de faire de telles explications.
Et encore, sans preciser que je devais faire Touraine Seul..!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Franck,
> 
> Any more details yet? Sarah and me might be able to make it again this year.


Andyman 

would be nice if a few more guys from this part of the worls would go ;D ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

After considering the expense of hotels/fuel/tolls/tunnel ticket for the 2 day event, I won't be attending this meeting.

Franck - you have IM from me.

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( looks like a no-go from this country :'(


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck,
> 
> you have another TT owner from GB coming, but he can't post on the forum. HIs name is Christian Clarke and he'll be there with his wife.
> I'm in the process of sending out details to him


That's a really good news !

It's a long trip from UK, so I understand there's not as much TT from UK than last year.

There's lot of French and Switzerland TT owners that have subscribed. It's a rare occasion to have a TT meeting in the mountains.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

For the attendees that are interested, we're organisasing an international karting on monday the 9th of June to close the meeting.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to go karting, but must visit family in Berlin :-/
Then, again, we may go to Berlin before the meet :
Worth a thought ;D ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I will be there to!!!!!

Just looking forward for this meeting... I am sure that it will be real fun!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw...what a shame we cannot meet in France, so I wait patiently to see you on English soil ! 8) J x

(Thats me speaking pigeon English trying to chat up this burd ! :)


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Aw...what a shame we cannot meet in France, so I wait patiently to see you on English soil ! 8) J x
> 
> (Thats me speaking pigeon English trying to chat up this burd ! :)


Wait wait.... no choice Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Zaika,

friÃŸt Du uns lebend  
Ich kriege richtige Angst wenn ich Dein Bild ansehe :

Wie ich hÃ¶re werden ziemlich viele Deiner Landsleute am Treffen teilnehmen ;D ;D

Bis bald :-*


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Andyman,
> 
> We'll be very pleased to see you again this year at our international TT meeting.
> 
> ...


Will the Col de l'Iseran be open by then? I spent one summer in Val d'Isere and that year it didn't open until July...

Sounds a great trip - I so wish it was the week after, which is when we'll be in France for Le Mans and then Nurburgring 

Have a GREAT trip!

Rob


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Zaika,
> 
> friÃŸt Du uns lebend Â
> Ich kriege richtige Angst wenn ich Dein Bild ansehe Â :
> ...


Well I am poor at German Dani but I am lost here..

"Eats you from us living I wars correct fear if I your picture regard . As I hear quite many of your compatriots in the meeting will participate Until soon? "
Yeh ! baby


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not bad, John,
not bad at all


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dank Dani, hatte ich einen guten Lehrer. Aber mÃ¶glicherweise wird Marie jetzt wie ich verwirrt? Sehen Sie Sie neueres Krokodil!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Sehen Sie Sie neueres Krokodil!


A crocodile 

this thing looks like a cross between a snake, a fire breathing dragon and some other un-earthly _beast_ to me :


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I am sorry but it is a dragon.... I love dragons but if you don't understand it it's not important....

@A3DFU: Nein es tut mir leid aber ich will niemand lebendig auffressen.... es wÃ¼rde sehr wahrscheinlich meinem Magen nicht passen!!!! Auch wenn es bÃ¶se aussieht bin ich ein lieber mensch.....

@TTotal: Eh oui je parles aussi allemand... Ã©tonnant non????

For those who didn't understand you have bubblefish !!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Marie, mon autre vrai ami est M. Alta V.babel Fish! Il est si utile et toujours lÃ quand j'ai besoin de lui! Beaucoup de langues differant mais pas la langue de l'amour! Hee hee ;D :-*


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Marie, mon autre vrai ami est M. Alta V.babel Fish! Il est si utile et toujours lÃ quand j'ai besoin de lui! Beaucoup de langues differant mais pas la langue de l'amour! Â Hee hee Â ;D Â Â :-*


Pas besoin du language de l'amour pour parler sur un forum.....au contraire

Translation; We don't need the language of love to talk on a forum.... really not!!!!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Will the Col de l'Iseran be open by then? I spent one summer in Val d'Isere and that year it didn't open until July...


The Col de L'Iseran is the only one in our trip that's not open yet. It should be open in 7 days. Otherwise we'll drive around it. Â


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

;D Salut FRANCK !!!! ;D

Please tell me .... won't it be longuer if we have to drive around the Col the l'Iseran?? ???


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> ;D Salut FRANCK !!!! Â ;D
> 
> Please tell me .... won't it be longuer if we have to drive around the Col the l'Iseran?? Â ???


If the Col de l'ISeran is still closed, we'll drive through the VallÃ©e de la Maurienne. It wouldn't really be longer ...


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh damn !!! My english is really bad ???

hey Franck that's bad ... would have taken another day off for this occasion !!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Marie, please dont worry , you are doing fantastically well, much better than most of the guys on here anyhow ! :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> hey Franck that's bad ... would have taken another day off for this occasion !!!!!


Why not to come back to Paris with all the TT together ? Â 

It could be a good reason to keep your TT for another day ! Â ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh Franck

It would have been with great pleasure  but this won't be possible !!!!!

Anyway I am in Paris the next week-end if you want to meet.......;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Anyway I am in Paris the next week-end if you want to meet.......;D


It is unfair !! I wish I could come too....[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway Zaika... we will enjoy our wednesday party !!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Oh Franck
> 
> It would have been with great pleasure  but this won't be possible !!!!!
> 
> Anyway I am in Paris the next week-end if you want to meet.......;D


Unfortunately : ... I should have been in London for this long week-end ... and guess what ? This evening I had to cancel, as I have to be in Paris on Friday ! So, why not to meet next week-end !


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Unfortunately : ... I should have been in London for this long week-end ... and guess what ? This evening I had to cancel, as I have to be in Paris on Friday ! So, why not to meet next week-end ! ÃŠ


Ok for me it's perfect.... on saturday because on friday I have some plans with our friends from the "kizban" on friday...... let's keep in touch on you forum tomorrow.... will be great...

- MISS TTR: Please don't cry we already meet after tomorrow......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Franck,

did you get my IM??


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Hi Franck,
> 
> did you get my IM??


I've just sent you my reply !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I've just sent you my reply ! Â


and I had to send two replies to this :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> and I had to send two replies to this Â :


So that's make two more replies from me !

Hopefully, this exponential number of IM should have an end by the 7th of June !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure it will end (for me) this Friday: I'll be off on holidays woo-hoo ;D ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'm sure it will end (for me) this Friday: I'll be off on holidays woo-hoo ;D ;D


.... lucky you !!! ;D

I'm looking forward too see you at this Meet !!!
gonna be a great great time....

as you said.... whoo-hoooo !!!

Take care


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You too, Miss TTR,

take care and I'm looking forward to meeting you :-*


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

And I am looking forward to meet you all!!!! Even if I already met severall times Miss TTR ;D ;D

Hey Franck see ya on saturday I guess ????


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

For those coming to our French TT Meeting in the Alps, we have added a few links on the meeting website, just for you to prepare your trip and see some of the beautiful landscape where you're going to cruise ! ;D

http://240gp.ovh.net/~clantt/evenements ... links.html


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

In one day it's the big French TT meeting in the Alps, for us and some UK TT owners.

We'll post our best pictures for the ones that would have missed it !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You will make us all very jealous indeed Franck.

Please have a great time and look after our GB TT's , especially Daniela who is with your tour and also Marie and Sophia (Zaika and Miss TTR)

Hope your weather is better than the cr4p we are having here noew also ! John


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Thx JOHN ....

I am sure it will be a great meeting... looking forward for tomorrow..... 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Take some photos and show us your....

Smile !


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Here it is ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> You will make us all very jealous indeed Franck.
> 
> Please have a great time and look after our GB TT's , especially Daniela Â who is with your tour and also Marie and Sophia (Zaika and Miss TTR)
> 
> Hope your weather is better than the cr4p we are having here noew Â also ! Â John


The weather forecast announce sunny and warmy days for the meeting. 8)

Jon and Dave from The TT Shop and Russell from Forge Motorsport will also be with us at this French TT meeting in the Alps ! English guys and girls are so great !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But not az gorgeous az ze fantaztik Belles Francais [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Can't wait to see the photos


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AHEM...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICTURES ! ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

In fact, we came back today at 2:00 am ... Â ;D

So here are some pictures from another attendee that had to came back sooner.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

So great... it was just marvellous there.... beautifull... no words to say what I am feeling now....

Franck what you did was really great... really ..... really ....

I was really happy to meet Russell and his wife... Daniela and Ron... and the two persons from the TT-shop... nice and interresting people....

Looking forward to meet you all in July ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am gutted and very jealous ! 

I hope next time I am there to see this beauty.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

There are no words to explain what we saw during these three day.... just amazing ....


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Had a damn fantastic time. Wonderful scenery, nice people (hello zaika Â ), and a great drive. Franck did a fantastic job organising the meet, and I can't remember the last time I had sooo much fun driving! So much so, that we're planning to come back to the UK for the meet at Burghley!

Pete

PS Who's this then, lookin' cool in a TT? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But but but.....there's a lady driving your car ! 

Was this an emergency ? You know this is not allowed ! ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

That's Zaika - taken from our car!!!!! ;D

Pete

PS Wouldn't dare make one sexist remark about women drivers. I let the evidence speak for itself.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha wondered how your TT turned into a Front wheel drive 180 !! ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

As modded as it is, not even I would try and go that far...


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi there Pete ;D

Nice picture.... could you send it to me per mail please????

Anyway.... tell me again that I am a bad driver.... ;D For sure not the best but not the worst either..... 

Hope to see you on the SWISS TOUR 2003....


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Here we go ! Some of the pictures we took during the French TT meeting in the Alps ...

First one : when we met the guys from The TT Shop, on the road from Paris to the meeting point.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The meeting took place at the Chateau de Menthon along the lake of Annecy. Here is a view of the TT dedicated car park.










At 17h30 on saturday : the cruising departure


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The first stop during the cruising : Col des Aravis










Second stop because of falling rain :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Saturday night : we booked the whole hotel and had a diner together.










The custom made "Clan TT" TT-shirt :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Sunday morning : a cruising the whole day in the Alps.
First picture : a place called "Cormet de Roselend"










Second picture : Col de l'Iseran at 2770 meters


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Another view at the Col de l'Iseran :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Monday morning : welcome to the breakfast !










The international Go Karting event under a heavy sun !


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Here we go for the Grand-Prix ! ;D










As you can see, the ambiance got crazy ! :










The meeting finished in a medieval town along the Leman Lake.

And a big THANK YOU for coming to all the attendees !


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Those pictures are great Franck.... but they don't reflect the 10% of the beauty of this week-end......

But already enough to make you all dream and think about coming the next year..... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am GREEN with envy [smiley=sick2.gif] :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just how clean the air looks too !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

First "_duty_" back home is to thank Franck and Sofia - and Marie, of course!!- for a most wonderful weekend ;D :-* :-* :-*
It was great meeting all of you (again) and also meeting ing new faces 
The roads were brilliant, the company couldn't have been better. ... only problem was ... I spent far too much Â£Â£Â£s with the TTOC :-/

Unforgettably are the mountain peaks we stopped at and caused serious problems to other road users!!! Not that the very kind people of France would worry about this: they all seemed to enjoy being stopped dead in their tracks by 25+ TTs. Including the driver of the campervan at Col ... who was kindly asked to "go elsewhere" and happily obliged ;D
Imagine thishappening in England :

I think (no: I *know*) this meeting was better than last year's; although there were fewer of us, but the spirit was better, perhaps just because we were fewer!
I am soooooo much looking forwad to the September meet  ... please, Philipe, don't tell me it's not going to happen :'( :'( :'(

See all of you in England in July :-*


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Daniela....

Was great to meet you and Ron there.... and I am looking forward to see you again in July..... till then take care ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

It'll be like a little re-union


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Daniela !

I'd better thank you and Ron (and Dave, Jon, Russell) for coming.... was so great to meet you.

As Zaika.... I can't wait to see you again in july...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It'll be like a little re-union Â


Good picture, Peter, 

do I recognise this yellow _thing_ in front of you :

I'm happy to report that despite stinking the whole hotel out and having the fire brigade on stand-by :-[ :-X the car is performing well and did so on today's Pennine Run (13 TTs)

See all of you real soon ;D :-*


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> See all of you real soon Â ;D :-*


Yes in less then 4 weeks.... really really looking forward to this .... ;D ;D ;D


----------

